# Targets



## Da Hammer (Nov 17, 2010)

Alright fellas, I am looking for opinions on what target is the best to buy and which one's you have had the best luck with. (Besides a 3D due to my storage capabilites right now)


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

For field points, I have been using one of the bag targets that Academy sells for like $20'ish. I have two of them and they had held up to thousands of shot over the past three years. When the backs start pooching out a bit I just lay them flat and stomp the **** out of them and they are good to go for another couple hundred shots. For broadheads, my bud and I got a deal on some seconds from http://www.archerytargets.com/ They are about 36x36x24, and have held up to all we have put into them over the past couple of years. They do get cut up pretty good like any if you shoot the same spot, but there is enough surface area to spread the shots around so that they last for quite a while. There have been good reports coming from Archery Talk about the "Blob" targets as well. I have no experience with them but quite a few folks there are using them and my bud is considering ordering one. They have a special going on until Christmas, so it might be something to look into. Hope this helps.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

If you want to make your own its pretty simple, STUFF a 'toesack' FULL of plastic bags like the ones from Wal-Mart or plastic grocery bags and shoot away. I have taken 2 sacks apart at the seams and restiched both together, then stuff, makes about a 4x4 target....WW


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Reinhardt makes a pretty good target.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

If you are just practicing with field points, a bag target is the only way to go in my opinion. Pulling the arrows is easy and you will use it more.

However, you can't shoot broadheads into it, so you need some kind of foam target to practice with hunting heads. I normally buy whatever is on sale at the time. I wear them out pretty fast, and they normally last a year or a little less.

Reinhardts are very good, but they are not the cheapest.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've been very happy with the Block both for field points and broadheads.

TH


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Spiderweb for fieldpoints. Never shot a better target. Stops the fastest and easy to pull.


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

I have had really good luck with the Reinhardt targets also.


----------

